
The Most Exclusive Restaurant in America - brandur
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/08/29/damon-baehrel-the-most-exclusive-restaurant-in-america
======
brandur
This one's on the longer side, but it's worth the read. It starts out as an
article about a high-class dining experience, but ends with a twist.

